# Gas fire... Noise from bottle



## kojak (26 Dec 2011)

Hi all,

We've just moved into our new house last week  there was 2x 47kg gas cylinders out back which are used to run the gas fire in the living room so I ordered a refill 3 days ago for one of them.
Question is that when it's turned on (gas running from cylinder and lighting the fire) there is a noise coming from the tank, it's not a hissing noise to say a leak its more of a mechanical type of noise (if you were inside house with window open listening it almost resembles a house alarm (bell type) from far away or a rusty wheel turning slowly, sorry but its the best way I can describe it) does this sound strange as I've never had a gas fire before ? Or is it normal for them bottles to make noise when running or should they be completely silent...

Any help appreciated I'll just keep it off until I can find out more.

Many thanks 


----------



## john martin (27 Dec 2011)

Turn the bottles off and get them checked properly make sure the regulator is ok


----------



## RichInSpirit (27 Dec 2011)

It might be the sound as the gas goes through the pressure regulator. The gas having to make it's way past a rubber diaphragm might make a noise.


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Dec 2011)

RichInSpirit said:


> It might be the sound as the gas goes through the pressure regulator. The gas having to make it's way past a rubber diaphragm might make a noise.



Still best to get it checked out before using again.


----------



## Shane007 (27 Dec 2011)

Should be nothing to worry about. It sounds like you have an auotmatic change over valve which are mechanical. If is getting a bit old, the mechanical noise can get louder. In the new year, purchase a new one from somewhere like Heatmerchants. It should only be noisey when gas is in use.


----------



## clonboy (27 Dec 2011)

That's normal,mine always sounds like that too


----------



## kojak (29 Dec 2011)

Thank you very much for your replies... I had it on again last night and it wasn't so loud this time, I will get it checked out in the new year anyway, as long as it's not dangerous to use now then I am happy.

Thanks again 


----------

